# Speck muss weg - Ladies only



## birgitb (2. April 2011)

Hallo Ladies,

im Fitnessbereich gibt's einen thread "der Speck muss weg". Da man aber, wie ich finde, Männer und Frauen nur bedingt vergleichen kann, wollte ich mal sehen, ob sich hier im Ladiesforum auch ein paar finden, die bei der gegenseitigen Motivation mitmachen.


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2011)

Kalorien und ihre Angewohnheit, nachts Klamotten enger zu nähen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (2. April 2011)

in diesem punkt kann man frauen und männer sehr gut vergleichen, und es gibt auch die gleiche lösung: mehr kacken, weniger fressen. alles andere ist verarschung.


----------



## birgitb (2. April 2011)

so ganz kann man's eben doch nicht vergleichen. Männer haben normalerweise mehr Muskelmasse als Frauen, also einen höheren Grundumsatz. Frauen müssen sich deshalb ein bißchen mehr anstrengen als Männer um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erreichen und das kann ganz schön frustrierend sein.


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2011)

birgitb schrieb:


> so ganz kann man's eben doch nicht vergleichen. Männer haben normalerweise mehr Muskelmasse als Frauen, also einen höheren Grundumsatz. Frauen müssen sich deshalb ein bißchen mehr anstrengen als Männer um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erreichen und das kann ganz schön frustrierend sein.



Genau so fühl ich mich heut. Frustriert, depri etc......
Ich hatte gegenüber meinem Schatzi einen Trainingsvorsprung, da er leider krank war, und ich bin ihm sogar davongefahren. Jetzt sind wir ca. 2 Wochen genau die gleichen Touren gefahren, zusammen halt, und heut hab ich ihn schon fast nicht mehr gesehen, so weit war er voraus, vor allem am Berg  Ich war bei unserer langen Tour (73 km, 1140 hm) nicht nur fix und fertig sondern total frustriert 
Ich glaub mein Körper vergißt manches zu verwerten, so wie z.B. ein Streichresultat.


----------



## scylla (2. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Genau so fühl ich mich heut. Frustriert, depri etc......
> Ich hatte gegenüber meinem Schatzi einen Trainingsvorsprung, da er leider krank war, und ich bin ihm sogar davongefahren. Jetzt sind wir ca. 2 Wochen genau die gleichen Touren gefahren, zusammen halt, und heut hab ich ihn schon fast nicht mehr gesehen, so weit war er voraus, vor allem am Berg  Ich war bei unserer langen Tour (73 km, 1140 hm) nicht nur fix und fertig sondern total frustriert
> Ich glaub mein Körper vergißt manches zu verwerten, so wie z.B. ein Streichresultat.



Da hätte ich ein ganz gutes Rezept dagegen anzubieten:
Wenn der Schatzi das 10 kg Fullie nimmt, zuckelt Frau mit dem 16 kg Freerider hinterher... wenn die Reifen vom Schatzi gut rollen haut sich Frau 1.3 kg Downhill-Klebereifen ans Rad. Bei gleichen/gemeinsamen Touren gibt das einen netten Trainingsvorsprung für Frau, so dass sie auf dem Rennrad dann wenigstens ordentlich mithalten kann 
(nein, das war kein Sarkasmus, nur ein Praxisbericht )


----------



## polo (3. April 2011)

birgitb schrieb:


> so ganz kann man's eben doch nicht vergleichen. Männer haben normalerweise mehr Muskelmasse als Frauen, also einen höheren Grundumsatz. Frauen müssen sich deshalb ein bißchen mehr anstrengen als Männer um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erreichen und das kann ganz schön frustrierend sein.



keine faulen ausreden!


----------



## swe68 (3. April 2011)

@birgitb,

solange es ums Abnehmen geht, hat polo wohl Recht. Ich hätte es nur anders ausgedrückt.


----------



## birgitb (3. April 2011)

Natürlich hat polo recht wenn er schreibt "weniger essen ..." ohne negative Kalorienbilanz geht es nicht, das stimmt schon, trotzdem geht's bei meinem Mann mit dem Abnehmen schneller, obwohl er viel mehr isst


----------



## swe68 (3. April 2011)

Das ist gemein, aber nicht änderbar 
Also bleibt Dir: Mehr Sport treiben oder weniger essen.
Ich würde mich auch nicht so aufs Gewicht fokussieren. Durch Sport baust du ja Muskelmasse auf.


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das ist gemein, aber nicht änderbar
> Also bleibt Dir: Mehr Sport treiben oder weniger essen.
> Ich würde mich auch nicht so aufs Gewicht fokussieren. Durch Sport baust du ja Muskelmasse auf.



Wenn ich bei gleichem Training (siehe Post 5) gleichviel Muskelmasse aufgebaut hätte, wär ich ihm weiterhin davongefahren. Da ich aber Frau bin und sowieso weniger Muskelmasse bilden kann, kann ich auch nicht gleich viel weiter aufbauen. Richtig?
Ok, ich bin weiterhin frustriert  

@scylla
für solche Spielchen bin ich zu alt. Ich will Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (4. April 2011)

Ich stelle gerade auf makrobiotische Ernährung ( viel Gemüse , Reis, Getreide,  Algen ,Miso ) um . Ist noch nicht 100 % aber der Käse und Brotanteil ist schon deutlich gesunken und ich fühle mich gut dabei .


----------



## blutbuche (4. April 2011)

von luft und liebe leben - besser als essen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Genau so fühl ich mich heut. Frustriert, depri etc......
> Ich hatte gegenüber meinem Schatzi einen Trainingsvorsprung, da er leider krank war, und ich bin ihm sogar davongefahren. Jetzt sind wir ca. 2 Wochen genau die gleichen Touren gefahren, zusammen halt, und heut hab ich ihn schon fast nicht mehr gesehen, so weit war er voraus, vor allem am Berg  Ich war bei unserer langen Tour (73 km, 1140 hm) nicht nur fix und fertig sondern total frustriert



Ach was, lass dich nicht ärgern! Ich bin auch den ganzen Winter ins Studio gerannt zum Spinning etc., mein Mann hat so gut wie nix gemacht und er ist auch nicht unfitter wie ich. Aber ich seh das mal positiv: Ich muss nicht warten, er ist gut drauf und wir freuen uns auf den Bike-Urlaub.
Hauptsache ist doch, dass du die Tour gut durchstehst und du den Alpencross genießen kannst. Ob dein Mann jetzt schneller ist, ist doch eigentlich egal. Du musst dich selber von dem Streß befreien, es ihm gleich tun zu wollen.


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla
> für solche Spielchen bin ich zu alt. Ich will Spaß haben



Eben 
So ein Monster-Federwegs-Klebereifen-Bike macht ganz mächtig Spaß... bergab 

Außerdem, wie Pfadfinderin schon sagt: Das Leben ist kein Wettbewerb. Ist doch egal, ob Männer was anders oder besser können, hauptsache Frau fühlt sich wohl in ihrer Haut. Mit manchen Unterschieden muss man eben leben können. Dabei können wir dann wieder andere Sachen besser


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2011)

Ich hab kein "Monster-Federwegs-Klebereifen-Bike" 
nur mein treues 8 Jahre altes Hardtail

....wahrscheinlich ist das alles meine Wechseljahrsdepri.
Heut auf meiner Körperfettwaage 30% Körperfett erreicht, nach dem vollen Sportwochenende. 
Wenn ich nur wüßte, wo sich meine Muskeln verstecken  (bin doch gestern die 6- im Fels nachgestiegen)


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab kein "Monster-Federwegs-Klebereifen-Bike"
> nur mein treues 8 Jahre altes Hardtail
> 
> ....wahrscheinlich ist das alles meine Wechseljahrsdepri.
> ...



Soso, eine Körperfettwaage also...
Hast du eine, die bei der "Berechnung" nach Männlein und Weiblein unterscheidet? Mein Freund hat sowas... wenn ich mich als "Weiblein" drauf stelle, zeigt sie immer so um die 17-18% an... als "Männlein" komme ich dann unter 10% 
Hmmm, ob die wohl schummelt? 

Vielleicht hilft ja eine Geschlechts-Umwandlung doch? Zumindest beim Wiegen 

PS: oder einfach mehr trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2011)

hab doch schon beim Alter geschummelt 

aber mich als Mann auszugeben, daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht 

Danke


----------



## birgitb (4. April 2011)

17-18% Körperfett? 30% Körperfett? Da sag ich mal nix zu.
Jetzt bin ich deprimiert, aber was will man auch erwarten nach drei fast-nix-Sport-gemacht-Jahren.


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2011)

birgitb schrieb:


> 17-18% Körperfett? 30% Körperfett? Da sag ich mal nix zu.
> Jetzt bin ich deprimiert, aber was will man auch erwarten nach drei fast-nix-Sport-gemacht-Jahren.



Eben...du brauchst nicht deprimiert sein. 
Mein Körperfett steigt stetig und ich mache seit ca. 8 Jahren intensiv Sport und davor auch schon immer unregelmäßig


----------



## birgitb (4. April 2011)

Jetzt bin ich aber total motiviert, sofort anzufangen  sitz hier aber nach ner Knie-Arthroskopie vor 4 Tagen noch brav auf der Couch


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2011)

Seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr nehm ich Magnesium und zwar als Brausetabletten. Billig vom Aldi und sie füllen meinen Magnesiummangel auch auf bis zum nächsten großen Schwitzen  
Schon seit langen geht mir dieses süße Gesöff auf den Keks und jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass Süßstoffe den Appetitt anregen. Hab kurz nachgelesen und gefunden, dass dadurch mehr Fettzellen gebildet werden, die Zunahme ist vorprogrammiert.
Ich hab auch gelesen, dass Citrate besser vom Körper aufgenommen werden.
Deshalb meine Frage:
Hat jemand von den älteren Damen einen Tipp für ein gutes Magnesiumpräparat?


----------



## alet08 (4. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr nehm ich Magnesium und zwar als Brausetabletten. Billig vom Aldi und sie füllen meinen Magnesiummangel auch auf bis zum nächsten großen Schwitzen
> Schon seit langen geht mir dieses süße Gesöff auf den Keks und jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass Süßstoffe den Appetitt anregen. Hab kurz nachgelesen und gefunden, dass dadurch mehr Fettzellen gebildet werden, die Zunahme ist vorprogrammiert.
> Ich hab auch gelesen, dass Citrate besser vom Körper aufgenommen werden.
> Deshalb meine Frage:
> Hat jemand von den älteren Damen einen Tipp für ein gutes Magnesiumpräparat?



Hoffentlich nimmst das nicht zu oft, da man überdosieren kann und dann der Ca-Haushalt gestört wird (chem. Ähnlichkeitvon Mg zu Ca)

*uuuundwech*, Alex


----------



## blutbuche (4. April 2011)

magnesiumprodukt : limptar N !!!
... das  mit dem süss stoff hätte dir auch früher einfallen können ,....


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> magnesiumprodukt : limptar N !!!
> ... das  mit dem süss stoff hätte dir auch früher einfallen können ,....



war halt einfach 

ich brauchs leider nicht so wegen der Muskelkrämpfe, eher für den ganzen Stoffwechselhaushalt und vor allem Wassereinlagerung, also dann doch was mit Magnesium

@alet08
Überdosierung war noch nicht, da ichs ja immer wieder rausschwitze


----------



## birgitb (4. April 2011)

Magnesium verla 300 ist nicht schlecht.
Überdosierung merkst Du z.B. an Durchfall, das ist aber bei der empfohlenen Dosis Magnesium verla 300 nicht zu befürchten wenn Du ansonsten gesund bist (Nierenfunktion), schon gar nicht wenn Du regelmäßig Sport treibst.

Das mit den Süssstoffen als Zuckerersatz ist eher schlecht. Die machen Heißhunger auf noch mehr Süßes. Dem Körper wird suggeriert: "Achtung jetzt kommt Zucker" und die Bauchspeicheldrüse schüttet Insulin aus, es kommt dann aber kein Zucker => der Blutzuckerspiegel sinkt unter das normale Maß => Heißhunger auf Süßes. Außerdem ist es so, dass man mit einem erhöhten Insulinspiegel nicht abnehmen kann. Insulin = Masthormon.

Lieber mal eine richtige Cola, dafür aber nicht so oft.


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2011)

Leider:
Magnesium Verla hat Geschmacksverstärker - bin ich allergisch 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr nehm ich Magnesium und  zwar als Brausetabletten. Billig vom Aldi und sie füllen meinen  Magnesiummangel auch auf bis zum nächsten großen Schwitzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@alet08
Überdosierung war noch nicht, da ichs ja immer wieder rausschwitze[/quote]

ich glaube alet08 hat das anders gemeint:

Calcium und Magnesium sind typische Antagonisten: sie verhindern die Gegenseitige Aufnahme...nimmst du zuviel Calcium ein, kann dein Körper schwerer Magnesium aufnehmen .. einfach erklärt ...

Ein typisches Problem bei zu hoch dosierten Kombipräparaten beispielsweise. Da du das Magnesium ja als Einzelpräparat nimmst, seh ich da kein Problem weiter.

Mehr schockiert mich das mit den Lidl/Aldi-Tabletten!
Mal grundlegendes:
Vitamin- und Aufbaupräparate die den Aufdruck "Apothekenpflichtig" oder "nur in der Apotheke" erhalten - sind nicht teuerer weil der Apotheker so reich werden will - sondern weil der Hersteller eine Wirksamkeit nachweisen musste. Und klinische Studien/Tests/Zulassungen sind teuer. Steht da drauf: 500mg Magnesium  sind nicht nur 500mg Magnesium drin - sondern ich sag mal es muss nachgewiesen worden sein, dass der Stoff biochemisch so aufgeschlüsselt ist, dass dein Körper sie auch aufnehmen kann und verträgt. 
Aldi und ähnliches muss einen solchen Nachweis nicht erbringen..

Mein ehrlicher Rat: Finger weg, und lieber 3 Euro mehr zahlen und dafür wissen was drin ist...und dass es auch drin bleibt^^

Ich bin nicht "alt", aber vom Weisskittelfach  _Lass dich bei deinem Apotheker/Hausarzt deines Vertrauens beraten.


_


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2011)

und da ich grad im Redeschwall bin^^ : 

das mit dem Zucker allgemein ist richtig. Wer gesund ist, also keine Stoffwechselerkrankungen hat - tut immer das richtige wenn er echten Zucker zu sich nimmt...diese Aufdrucke: Diät, Light, Balance usw usf... die Zuckerersatz- und Süßstoffe wurden zur bilanzierten Diät von _Patienten _erdacht und entwickelt... allein diese Tatsache sollte einem _Gesunden _sagen: brauch ich nich

Allgemein zum "Abnehmen" noch drei bis drölf Sätze:

*imho*:

- lieber den gesamten Stoffwechsel und Kreislauf in Schwung bringen; d.h. statt 2-3 die Woche "nur" zu Radeln, auch wenns vlt Höllentouren sind, dazwischen den Körper anders auf Zack halten: Laufen, Schwimmen, etc...und wenns nur für 1 Std am Tag ist...und wenn es für einen selbst vlt gar keine so große Belastung darstellt: der Effekt:

Du stellst damit deinen Kreislauf und Stoffwechsel am besten um...dein "Lagerumschlag" wird höher, um es kaufmännisch auszudrücken..dein Körper geht anders mit der ihm zur Verfügung gestellten Energie um und agiert anders sie abzugeben. Deine Aufwärmphasen gehen schneller und die Regeneration auch...

Durch ein "breiteres" Sportangebot trainierst du unbemerkt auch Muskelgruppen die beim Radeln eben aussen vor bleiben...

aber wie gesagt:

imho.

vlg


----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> und da ich grad im Redeschwall bin^^ :
> 
> das mit dem Zucker allgemein ist richtig. Wer gesund ist, also keine Stoffwechselerkrankungen hat - tut immer das richtige wenn er echten Zucker zu sich nimmt...diese Aufdrucke: Diät, Light, Balance usw usf... die Zuckerersatz- und Süßstoffe wurden zur bilanzierten Diät von _Patienten _erdacht und entwickelt... allein diese Tatsache sollte einem _Gesunden _sagen: brauch ich nich
> 
> ...



da gebe ich dir recht. bevor man light produkte zu sich nimmt (außer die die es wirklich müssen) kann man die normalen produkte nehmen...

es ist ja niemand verpflichtet normalen haushaltszucker dem körper zuzuführen

ps: ich frage mich nur die ganze zeit, warum ihr nicht am anderen thread weiterschreibt?? ist doch dasselbe thema...


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Ach ja, wirklich? Dann sag uns mal, für was der menschliche Körper Haushaltszucker/Einfachzucker benötigt?


 - garnicht. der menschliche Körper braucht gar keinen Zucker...gesünder wäre es ausserdem, den kompletten Zucker aus allen Lebensmitteln erst biochemisch komplett zu entfernen, anschliessend die Süßstofffrüchte vom Süßstoffbaum zu pflücken, und dann drunterzumischen! So haben die das früher auch schon gemacht! [/quote]



OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du da schreibst, ist blanker Unsinn. Das weiß die Ernährungswissenschaft seit 30 Jahren.





Frage an dich:

- bist du zufällig jemand der nicht weil er Rad fährt irgendwie hier her kam, sondern um sich die gestählten geölten Körper der Jungs im "_Schniedelfred_" anzukucken? dachte blos, ehemals stand da ja *"gayler biker" *unter deinem Namen...komischer Status...leider hast du erst bemerkt dass das blöd war, als du darauf hingewiesen wurdest, macht ja auch nix weiter; weil, dass du im LADIES ONLY bist - hast du ja auch nich nicht gehakt...jetzt vielleicht? Oder bist du dir nicht sicher welcher Gruppierung du dich zugehörig fühlst? Macht aber auch nichts: ein herzliches Willkommen! Oder hast du dich gar schon im Vorstellungsfred eingereiht?.. muss gleich mal kuckn gehen...aus dem KTWR kannste ja nich sein - oder doch? Würde mich aber wundern... Ach und das wichtigste: Was hastn fürn Rad?


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2011)

Nein. du etwa?







OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Ach ja, wirklich? Dann sag uns mal, für  was der menschliche Körper Haushaltszucker/Einfachzucker benötigt?  Sorry, aber was du da schreibst, ist blanker Unsinn. Das weiß die  Ernährungswissenschaft seit 30 Jahren.



ich hab da das mit der Fachkunde noch nich so ganz...rauslesen können...aus den drei Sätzen...entschuldige.

edit: dann klär mich doch bitte über meinen Dummfug^^ auf..bitte..lass mich Teil haben! zitiere mich, und berichtige mich!


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> .... lieber den gesamten Stoffwechsel und Kreislauf in Schwung bringen; d.h. statt 2-3 die Woche "nur" zu Radeln, auch wenns vlt Höllentouren sind, dazwischen den Körper anders auf Zack halten: Laufen, Schwimmen, etc...und wenns nur für 1 Std am Tag ist...und wenn es für einen selbst vlt gar keine so große Belastung darstellt: der Effekt:
> 
> Du stellst damit deinen Kreislauf und Stoffwechsel am besten um...dein "Lagerumschlag" wird höher, um es kaufmännisch auszudrücken..dein Körper geht anders mit der ihm zur Verfügung gestellten Energie um und agiert anders sie abzugeben. Deine Aufwärmphasen gehen schneller und die Regeneration auch...
> 
> Durch ein "breiteres" Sportangebot trainierst du unbemerkt auch Muskelgruppen die beim Radeln eben aussen vor bleiben...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514927
siehe Post 6

Ich nehme sonst keine Süßstoffe, das war reine Bequemlichkeit und Geldbeutel. Der Calciumwert war ok.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> - lieber den gesamten Stoffwechsel und Kreislauf in Schwung bringen; d.h. statt 2-3 die Woche "nur" zu Radeln, auch wenns vlt Höllentouren sind, dazwischen den Körper anders auf Zack halten: Laufen, Schwimmen, etc...und wenns nur für 1 Std am Tag ist...und wenn es für einen selbst vlt gar keine so große Belastung darstellt: der Effekt:
> 
> Du stellst damit deinen Kreislauf und Stoffwechsel am besten um...dein "Lagerumschlag" wird höher,



Das hab ich früher schon mal am eigenen Leib gemerkt, da bin ich aber noch garnicht Rad gefahren. Als ich mir nen Hund zugelegt hab und mit dem jeden Tag nachmittags 1 -1,5 std. spazieren gegangen bin, konnte ich echt viel essen, ohne zuzunehmen. Selbst Chips und Erdnussflips abends haben sich nicht niedergeschlagen. Aber keine Angst: Den Schmarrn hab ich mir schon längst wieder abgewöhnt, einen Hund hab ich leider auch nicht mehr.


----------



## blutbuche (5. April 2011)

..ich hab ´2 ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. April 2011)

Stelle Antrag auf Fredschließung? Swe? Gina? 



aber eigentlich isser ja ganz lustig...ich rüttel mal am Käfig, vlt macht er dann was tolles:

HE! ich wart immernoch aufs Fachwissen... so nen paar Fremdwörter könntste wenigstens zamgooglen um uns wenigstens zu verwirren, wenn du nicht überzeugen kannst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (5. April 2011)

Diese Entscheidung trifft Gina 

@ OOOooo...oooOOO
dann gib Du uns doch mal Quellen für deine angeblich richtige Behauptung!


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. April 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von "nix gelernt" und "beratungsresistenz".  Wie sagt man so schön: Die Weisheit verfolgt dich, *aber du bist schneller*!



*bergab *auf jeden Fall Schnucki...^^


----------



## birgitb (5. April 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Auch wenn man es öfters in Foren liest, das ist absoluter Unsinn. Leider schreiben immer wieder Leute dieses Mist von den anderen ab.  Oder solltest du etwa eine Quelle/Studie haben, die diese Behauptung unterstützt?



Also mich würde erst mal Dein Fachkundenachweis interessieren wenn Du hier so rumtönst. 
Tatsache ist, Zuckeraustauschstoffe machen Heißhunger auf noch mehr Süßes. Dass der Körper Zucker braucht, hat überhaupt niemand behauptet aber dass normaler Zucker für den gesunden, normal funktionierenden Körper immer noch besser ist als Zuckeraustauschstoffe, dürftest Du eigentlich nicht bestreiten wenn Du so fachkundig bist, wie Du behauptest.

Und was soll das mit den Studien. Es kommt doch immer drauf an, wer eine Studie finanziert. 

Übrigens: bei 80 Beiträgen in 10 Tagen, ist die Gefahr Blödsinn zu schreiben schon gegeben


----------



## scylla (5. April 2011)

jetzt bleibt mal alle Sachlich 

Auch die Wissenschaft scheint sich über die Auswirkungen von Süßstoffen noch nicht so ganz einig zu sein. Also kann man sich ja auch als "normalsterblicher"  Laie uneins sein, ohne gleich zu Beleidigungen zu greifen, oder?

Fakt ist: Viele oder die meisten Erkenntnisse zu Süßstoffen wurden aus Tierexperimenten etwa mit Ratten gewonnen. Darunter auch der "Nachweis", dass hohe Dosen an Süßstoff zu vermehrter Bildung von Blasenkrebs führen, oder dass Tiere mit Süßstoff in der Nahrung mehr fressen und schneller zunehmen.
Fakt ist aber auch: Dabei wurde z.B. mit extremst hohen Dosierungen gearbeitet, die z.B. beim Menschen aufs Körpergewicht umgerechnet gar nicht zu erreichen sind, und ob der Organismus/Stoffwechsel von Tieren und Menschen wirklich so ähnlich sind, dass man die Ergebnisse 1:1 übertragen könnte, steht auch im Zweifel.

Also, nichts genause weiß man nicht... und darüber zu streiten finde ich gelinde gesagt sinnlos. Überlassen wir das doch lieber der Forschung 

Was ich weiß: Von den meißten "künstlich" gesüßten Produkten mit Zucker-Ersatzstoffen bekomme ich tierische Blähungen und Bauchschmerzen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es eben doch nicht gleich gut schmeckt, wie ein normales zuckerhaltiges Produkt. Schon alleine deswegen meide ich das Zeug. So wie auch möglichst alle anderen künstlichen Aromen, soweit es eben geht. Wenn man den Geschmack von echten Lebensmitteln kennt, mag man meistens das künstliche Pendant eh nicht


----------



## Gamasche (5. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Frage:
> Hat jemand von den älteren Damen einen Tipp für ein gutes Magnesiumpräparat?





Gerolsteiner Mineralwasser! JedenTag 1-2 Liter auch für die Trinkflasche. 
 Vorteile: Enthält für Mineralwasser extrem viel Calcium und Magnesium, ist preiswert, Geschmack- und Farblos, keine Zusatz-, Süß- oder Zuckeraustauschstoffe, keine Kalorien und so weiter....
Viel trinken dämpft das Hungergefühl und ist sowieso gesund.


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Gerolsteiner Mineralwasser! JedenTag 1-2 Liter auch für die Trinkflasche.
> Vorteile: Enthält für Mineralwasser extrem viel Calcium und Magnesium, ist preiswert, Geschmack- und Farblos, keine Zusatz-, Süß- oder Zuckeraustauschstoffe, keine Kalorien und so weiter....
> Viel trinken dämpft das Hungergefühl und ist sowieso gesund.



Calcium hab ich ja genug, denn sonst wär diese Sango-Koralle super.
An der Menge liegts glaub ich nicht, morgens viel grüner Tee, abends 1l Basentee, dazwischen Mineralwasser
...und ich hab einfach dieses Gefühl, wenn ich diese künstliche Süsse zu mir nehme, da stimmt was nicht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Süsstoff Aspartam in den 90er Jahren mal als krebserregend eingestuft.

Ich such dann mal weiter. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. April 2011)

limptar N ist wirklich zu empfehlen !!! eine freundin hat häufig mit wadenkrämpfen zu tun - hat alle magn. produkte , die so auf dem markt sind - durch - NUR das hat ihr wirklich geholfen !


----------



## hogli (27. April 2011)

Wenn Du Probleme mit Krämpfen hast, dann schau Dir mal Deinen Natriumhaushalt an. War bei mir so. Ich habe immer mehr Magnesium(-citrat) genommen, bis ich Durchfall bekam und somit überdosiert hatte. 

Ein Bekannter, der auch MTB-Rennen in einem Racing-Team fährt, gab mir dann den Tip mit Kochsalz: Ein Fingerdip ins Kochsalz und auf die Zunge. Schmeckt man nun einen starken Salzgeschmack ist alles OK. Schmeckt es eher neutral oder nur leicht nach Salz, kann ein Mangel vorhanden sein, also nochmals dippen bis der Salzgeschmack durchkommt.

Mit dieser Methode sind die Krämpfe verschwunden. 

Ich nehme für Zwischendurch das Isogetränk von Sanct Bernhard (Link). Alles in Citratform, Natrium passt und ohne Geschmacksverstärker und Süßstoff. 

Grüße

holgi


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2011)

hogli schrieb:


> Wenn Du Probleme mit Krämpfen hast, dann schau Dir mal Deinen Natriumhaushalt an. War bei mir so. Ich habe immer mehr Magnesium(-citrat) genommen, bis ich Durchfall bekam und somit überdosiert hatte.
> 
> Ein Bekannter, der auch MTB-Rennen in einem Racing-Team fährt, gab mir dann den Tip mit Kochsalz: Ein Fingerdip ins Kochsalz und auf die Zunge. Schmeckt man nun einen starken Salzgeschmack ist alles OK. Schmeckt es eher neutral oder nur leicht nach Salz, kann ein Mangel vorhanden sein, also nochmals dippen bis der Salzgeschmack durchkommt.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank euch allen.

Ich hab jetzt ein reines Trimagnesiumcitrat gefunden und bestellt. Dies wird vom Körper am besten aufgenommen und verwertet. Eine Überdosierung kann nicht gefährlich werden, da diese sich durch Durchfall zeigt (ein Mangel kann sich übrigens auch durch Bauchkrämpfe und Durchfall zeigen) und man deshalb wieder reduzieren kann.
Da alle meine anderen Werte ok sind brauch ich nur dieses eine Mineral.
Ich hoffe mit dem Magnesium meine starken Muskelverspannungen und meine Wassereinlagerungen in den Griff zu kriegen. Durch mein starkes Schwitzen hab ich da wohl einen großen Verlust des Minerals.


----------



## blutbuche (27. April 2011)

troll dich- sonst schick ich dir mal meine kotpumpe vorbei ....(bezog sich auf den gelöschten beitrag !!!) DANKE


----------



## Bergteufel76 (28. April 2011)

Habe früher immer schon Monate vor dem radrennen sogenanntes Fettstoffwechseltraing gemacht:
Morgens 2 tassen Kaffee für den Kreislauf, nichts essen. Dann aufs Rad mit Pulsmesser (ohne geht nicht!!!). Dann 3-5 Stunden bei niederem Puls ca.60  % der max HF. Das 2 mal die Woche gemacht und die Pfunde Purzeln kontinuierlich runter.
Wer dies aber machen will sollte das genau nachlesen und natürlich zur Not ein riegel für die Fahrt mitnehmen.


----------

